# Estimate Quarter Mile Times



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

I was talking to some people I know who run a local shop and they were working on my buddies Integra. He blew his B18 (hydrolocked it) and is now putting his B18 head on a B20 block. I asked the guys running the shop "so... what do you guys think my Maxima would run in the quarter (we're planning on going to the track this weekend) all of them said a mid to low 16. I thought I remember magazines running 5 speed Maximas in low to mid 15s stock...

I was a little confused, they claimed the Integra would be a 14 or 13 second car but my Maxima has walked all over the Integra, even when it was stock.

Currenly I have the following mods:
Place Racing CAI, Warpspeed Y-Pipe, Hi-Flow Cat, Custom Exhuast done at a friends shop

The car is a 5 speed and I was wondering if you guys could guess as to what I'd turn in the quarter, I think 16's a tad slow but I could be wrong.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

14.8


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

^^ Yep. Depending on the driver of course. 14.8 would be the average driver.
Look for the time to be around 14.8 and your mph would be about 92-94mph.

Have you ever raced before? (at the track)


----------



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

Yes, I've raced at the 1/8th mile a few times, but that was an automatic Maxima. 

It was very easy to launch consistantly (ran a 10.4 in the 1/8th), I'm assuming my 5 speed will be a little more, maybe a lot more difficult to launch. I just purchased Bridgestone Potenza RE750s which I read seemed to be a pretty good tire, I'm having them mounted this afternoon and hoping they'll be a little stickier, than the garabage Ventus I bought at pep boys to replace my bald (belts showing) Perellis.

Any tips on what to do at the line ? Or what RPM to launch.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Try different rpm's...I've gotten some pretty good 60' times by launching at about 1000-1500rpm. Torque is high pretty early in our 5spd Maximas so anything too high and you're going to spin or wheelhop all of first. I was using Potenza RE950s for those launches.

It's definitely going to take some practice...all tracks prep their surfaces differently so what works for me here in Texas may not work as well in GA.


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

Estis Fatuus,your car should prolly run 14.7-15.0 with the mods you got,it's all depend on the driver,rpm launch and tire pressure too,you just have to play around with it and see(only slightly spin out will result in higher ET).But alots of people have try to lower their tires pressure on the front 18-25,and rised their tire pressure on the rear from 35-42 and have different result.So try it out your self and see what will happen.


----------



## ceasars chariot (Mar 14, 2004)

your in the 14.8-15.2 area i would guess. i hear one of those tracks over in atlanta is about one of the slowest tracks around so stay away from it. times depend on so many things: traction/track prep - driver - weather - and level of experience. good luck


----------



## 97maximaSE (Apr 15, 2004)

Estis Fatuus said:


> Yes, I've raced at the 1/8th mile a few times, but that was an automatic Maxima.
> 
> It was very easy to launch consistantly (ran a 10.4 in the 1/8th), I'm assuming my 5 speed will be a little more, maybe a lot more difficult to launch. I just purchased Bridgestone Potenza RE750s which I read seemed to be a pretty good tire, I'm having them mounted this afternoon and hoping they'll be a little stickier, than the garabage Ventus I bought at pep boys to replace my bald (belts showing) Perellis.
> 
> Any tips on what to do at the line ? Or what RPM to launch.



When you ran the 1/8 were you stock or did you run with all of your current mods. I ran a 10.2 1/8 mile and that is only with a stillen cai and a stillen muffler. Just the muffler. My car is an auto.


----------

